# Avoid Aquariumplants.com in Canada



## Tezak (Oct 6, 2009)

I ordered a 24 plant assortment, plus 4 pots of dwarf hairgrass from this company back in mid-October. I didn't realize it at first but they only ship once per month to Canada. This was my first call to the company, and they didn't know what was going on, but directed me to search the website to find out when the next ship date is. I looked, and the next date was November 9th. 

I waited until November 9th, then a few more days, and didn't hear anything from the company about my order shipping (I had specifically requested to be informed of when it shipped). I called again and got a snippy lady who told me that they had a problem with international shipping and they didn't know when they would ship. I said fine, but again requested to be updated by e-mail about my order.

I waited 2 more weeks and called again, and this time I talked to an amiable man. They were still having trouble with getting the customs forms in order. I suggested again that they e-mail people about what is going on with their orders, and he said 'yea, that's a good idea, we really should e-mail people'. I never received any e-mails from them. He said they were hoping to ship the week of November 30th.

Yesterday (November 30th) I received no notice about my order, so I called again today. I got the same snippy woman who I got the second time I called. She told me she had no estimate on when they are shipping up to Canada. It's starting to get quite cold up here and I didn't want to take chances with my plants so I had decided that if they weren't about to ship, I was cancelling. I told her I wanted to cancel my order, so she said 'OK, we can do that' and she hung up the phone. Pretty rude considering I've been waiting a month and a half for my order (I paid for overnight shipping).

We'll see how long and how many phonecalls it takes for me to get my $160 back. I won't call again, I'll go straight to Mastercard to file a grievance. 

VERY poor customer service, and I know they were having a problem with customs, but they could have let us know.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Tezak said:


> I ordered a 24 plant assortment, plus 4 pots of dwarf hairgrass from this company back in mid-October. I didn't realize it at first but they only ship once per month to Canada. This was my first call to the company, and they didn't know what was going on, but directed me to search the website to find out when the next ship date is. I looked, and the next date was November 9th.
> 
> I waited until November 9th, then a few more days, and didn't hear anything from the company about my order shipping (I had specifically requested to be informed of when it shipped). I called again and got a snippy lady who told me that they had a problem with international shipping and they didn't know when they would ship. I said fine, but again requested to be updated by e-mail about my order.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sorry to hear about all the troubles. You are much more patient than I am! Good luck on the money part!


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, also sorry to hear that. good luck with everything.


----------



## Saturation (Mar 24, 2010)

I have also ordered from aquariumplants.com. Twice as a matter of fact, once during the summer of 09 where i received lava rocks which were supposed to have riccia fluitans tied to, however they were not riccia fluitans but something that looked similar to HC. The next time i made an order from them was also in the fall of 09, and after several calls to a rather confused or stoned gentleman, i decided to cancel my order as they had not successfully shipped to Canada in several months. 
These guys are kind of a joke, and unless you have a really bad sense of humor I would avoid dealing with them.


----------



## f1y5thr (Nov 18, 2009)

I made a mistake


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi f1y5thr,

Just an FYI aquariumplants.com is in South Dakota, not Oregon.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Default.asp?Redirected=Y

is that the place, I was going to order some plants but this review is making me want to go some where else.

also know this is not the same as freshwateraquariumplants.com


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

it's not that bad if you're ordering from the states. For me the saving grace for this company was believe it not their customer service over the phone. I had a couple of questions called them up and the guy I spoke to was very friendly and answered all my questions. The plants that ordered were in pretty horrible condition and they sold out of a plant that I ordered and replaced it with the saddest looking HM (something I already have a ton of) I wish they just would have refunded the $$$ for the plant that was sold out. That said I will probably never order plants from them again but I would order equipment if they have any good deals.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i would only avoid their plants then... but the burkert solenoids are still quite a deal!


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

In the future, only order plants from within Canada.

For example, here's a retailer based in Alberta: http://tntaquatica.com/plant.htm


----------

